# Payroll Management Inc.



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

We are payroll and staffing company in the area with 26 years of expirence. We are a A+ rated self-insured company so we can offer your compnay major savings on workmans comp and payroll services. I am the sales rep. for the area and would be responsible for servicing your account. If your company currently outsources payroll or is considering outsourcing please give me a call and let me give you a quote. I will beat anyother PEO's prices and workmans comp rates. 



Leo Page
Payroll Management Inc.
(850)530-9790


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Good luck with your venture. I do development for a PEO software company and that is a tough industry right now with alot of larger PEOs buying out the small guys. I wish you the best.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

whats you average cents on the dollar for construction? in the teens or .40's


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

?MEGA you have a PM.


And this last year we have had alot of growth, we are taking alot of business from other PEO's since people are looking to save and being local helps also, office managers hate dealing with PEO's out of town.


----------



## TSHIRT (Jan 10, 2009)

I noticed a sign on the Pensacola office for sale or lease, and know the company has recently changed hands, Will you still have a local office in town? Thanks


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

The company did change hands about a year ago. We have been trying to sell the building for a couple years, they just put up the sign. We want to relocate to the end of Palafox in the newer office buildings to better serve the Pensacola area.


----------



## annabentleys (Mar 8, 2011)

*Payroll*

With SurePayroll.com, you get *payroll* features that save you time and headaches for an affordable price. Our payroll service lets you focus on growing your business.​


----------

